# Work Visa and age



## Spark117 (Sep 1, 2012)

hi all ,, hope everyone doing very well ,,


I'm an Iranian national currently dwelling in Doha, Qatar. I have completed my Bachelors in Commerce from Pune University, India.

I am planning to study diploma of photography 

Is there any problem getting work visa after I graduate ?

I am planning to apply after two years and I will be over 31 years then , is there any problem getting study visa then ?

What if I plan to work after my studies , is there a problem in getting work visa then because of my age ?

I will be thankful if you can answer my query .



Regards,

Spark


----------



## Spark117 (Sep 1, 2012)

I mean studying in new zealand


----------

